
Real time applications with Django, XMPP and StropheJS - The Agiliq Blog - scorpion032
http://agiliq.com/blog/2010/12/real-time-applications-with-django-xmpp-and-stroph/
======
shorbaji
Interesting work that looks promising.

In general though, is it just me or are we yet to see an API/library/protocol
that makes it 'simple' to add real time capabilities to an app?

~~~
japherwocky
I think one of the easiest tools to work with is <http://tornadoweb.org/> \-
hacking apart their chat demo will get you most of the way there.

